# Expats feel the pain of loneliness when moving to the US



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The United States of America has long been one of the more popular expat destinations although unfortunately for many people it is becoming a notoriously difficult country to enter on a long-term basis. This is a country which has one of the broadest cultural populations, most diverse economy and still remains the most powerful nation [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats feel the pain of loneliness when moving to the US...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've found a few friends since being here (almost 6 years now)
Well... acqaintances, not true friends...
My biggest issue here is the healthcare. healthcare's good... but access to it sucks!
I'm living on my UK pension, so the lower cost of living is a bonus here....
I don't think I'd be so happy if I had to work.. holiday time off here is also atrocious!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> I've found a few friends since being here (almost 6 years now)
> Well... acqaintances, not true friends...
> My biggest issue here is the healthcare. healthcare's good... but access to it sucks!
> I'm living on my UK pension, so the lower cost of living is a bonus here....
> I don't think I'd be so happy if I had to work.. holiday time off here is also atrocious!!!


In almost 30 years I have never had an issue with access to healthcare but in Germany. Generally I get insurance referral and appointment with specialists handled, issued and in my in-mail within the same day I see or call my primary provider.
Cost of living is a very flexible term - location and expectation are big factors. It was higher in small town AL then in DC for us and TX knocked me off my feet when it came to utilities.
I always had 21 vacation days plus sick leave, DH is after ten with the company at roughly a week per month and it can be accumulated.
I am nosy - where are you in the US? PN? Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> In almost 30 years I have never had an issue with access to healthcare but in Germany. Generally I get insurance referral and appointment with specialists handled, issued and in my in-mail within the same day I see or call my primary provider.
> Cost of living is a very flexible term - location and expectation are big factors. It was higher in small town AL then in DC for us and TX knocked me off my feet when it came to utilities.
> I always had 21 vacation days plus sick leave, DH is after ten with the company at roughly a week per month and it can be accumulated.
> I am nosy - where are you in the US? PN? Thank you.


I suspect Mamasue, when mentioning healthcare, was referring to getting access to the healthcare system initially - and not when you are in the system (ie with insurance) and merely needing appointments.

Glad that you have rarely had an issue with access to the US healthcare system - some 40 million Americans still have that problem. Either because they have no jobs and cannot afford it or they have pre-conditions which can exclude you from many individual plans.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Crawford you're right....if you've got great health insurance, you're fine!!
I fall into the pre-existing conditions category....they're asking $1300 a month just for basic insurance.....can't afford that kind of money on my pension!
I'll qualify for Medicare in another 4 years.... just gotta stay healthy till then!!
I'm living in GA... which, out of all the states I've seen (Been to 39) IMHO is the nicest....for my needs anyway.
People are friendly, weather is good, lots of positives!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Crawford you're right....if you've got great health insurance, you're fine!!
> I fall into the pre-existing conditions category....they're asking $1300 a month just for basic insurance.....can't afford that kind of money on my pension!
> I'll qualify for Medicare in another 4 years.... just gotta stay healthy till then!!
> I'm living in GA... which, out of all the states I've seen (Been to 39) IMHO is the nicest....for my needs anyway.
> People are friendly, weather is good, lots of positives!


Sorry about the health insurance situation - and here's me fretting about my $471 a month for an individual health policy.

Good luck to you and stay healthy


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Sorry about the health insurance situation - and here's me fretting about my $471 a month for an individual health policy.
> 
> Good luck to you and stay healthy



Thanks I'm trying....also trying hard to hold my tongue when Americans talk about the 'terrible socialised medicine in the UK'.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Crawford you're right....if you've got great health insurance, you're fine!!
> I fall into the pre-existing conditions category....they're asking $1300 a month just for basic insurance.....can't afford that kind of money on my pension!
> I'll qualify for Medicare in another 4 years.... just gotta stay healthy till then!!
> I'm living in GA... which, out of all the states I've seen (Been to 39) IMHO is the nicest....for my needs anyway.
> People are friendly, weather is good, lots of positives!




GA is pretty place with nice folks. You picked a good place Mamasue.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

twostep said:


> GA is pretty place with nice folks. You picked a good place Mamasue.




Yes, twostep, we were very lucky. 
Husband is originally from the midwest (Iowa), lived in Connecticut for a lot of years, then moved away from the US.
So neither of us had a place to go in the US. It was almost a case of sticking a pin in a map and see what happens.
With some internet research when we were living in the UK, we decided the deep south, for the weather and property prices.
I just liked the sound of Woodstock and Cherokee county,we decided to see what it was like.... no other reason.
We flew into ATL airport, not knowing anything about the place. We fell in love with the place, and we've stayed here ever since.
As you say, it's pretty, Southern people are friendly and polite, We're very happy to be in GA.
Since then, I've seen 39 states, and IMHO GA's the best!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Yes, twostep, we were very lucky.
> Husband is originally from the midwest (Iowa), lived in Connecticut for a lot of years, then moved away from the US.
> So neither of us had a place to go in the US. It was almost a case of sticking a pin in a map and see what happens.
> With some internet research when we were living in the UK, we decided the deep south, for the weather and property prices.
> ...


You are sitting fat and sassy in the mountains - away for the smeltering summer heat but close enough to Atlana for an occasional whif of smog and shopping. BTW DH is Cherokee.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

twostep said:


> You are sitting fat and sassy in the mountains - .




Well......sassy anyway:tongue: ... although getting fat here doesn't seem to difficult!!
I'm determined not to pick up the Southern Fried way of eating, here!!!
The good thing is.... gym membership is $10 a month here, compared to the 45 quid I was paying in England!!!:boxing:


----------

